# Problem: Ebenen in Illustrator zusammenfügen



## pixelcut (23. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

ich mache gerade mein erstes Vektorlogo in Illustrator und stehe vor einem großen
Problem. Ich habe einen Revolver abgezeichnet und die Details auf 3 Ebenen verteilt.
Also zuerst den Revolver (ebene 1), dann die Kugelkammer (ebene 2), etc.

Jetzt möchte ich den Revoler als GANZES verkleinern, jedoch lässt sich ja nur jede
Ebene einzeln transformieren. Daher möchte ich gerne alle Ebenen auf einer Ebene
zusammenfassen bevor ich das zum drucken schicke. Wie kann ich das machen?   

danke


----------



## akrite (24. Mai 2005)

...Auswahlwerkzeug nehmen, alles markieren und mit mit Transformieren in die entsprechende Größe ziehen. Das klappt auch, wenn alle Elemente auf unterschiedlichen Ebenen liegen, sie dürfen allerdings nicht gesperrt(Schloss) sein !

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Tamaros (24. Mai 2005)

Soweit ich weis geht das auch wenn du im Ebenenfenster neben dem Auge rechts mal in das lehre Kästchen klickst! Wenn du das bei allen Ebenen machst sind die miteinander Verknüpft und lassen sich wunderbar verschieben


----------

